# Swedish: Varför artikeln och inte artiklen?



## gvergara

Hej:

Why isn't the e of the unstressed  __el_ ending dropped? As far as I know, you drop it when in final unstressed syllable... Thanks in advance

Gonzalo


----------



## Tjahzi

Well, it _is _dropped. It's just that the last syllable is the one containing the definite suffix: _artikelen_ -> _artikeln_.


----------



## gvergara

That was silly, wasn't it? Thanks a lot for your answer

Gonzalo


----------



## Tjahzi

No, not at all. Anaptyxic vowels are really tricky.


----------



## gvergara

Och varför

_himmel + _en= him*len*_, och inte
_himmel + _en= himm*eln*

_In other words, who do you drop the _e of the noun in this case and not the _e of the appended article? Both nouns(_artikel _and_ himmel_) have the unstressed same ending.


----------



## Tjahzi

I would say that the root contains an anaptyxic vowel (that is, a vowel that doesn't exist in its own right, but appears to resolve a problematic consonant cluster).

As such, the root of _himmel_ is really _him(m)l_, which then becomes _himl-en_ when it receives a definite suffix. 

Meanwhile, _artikel_ is (apparently) consider to be the full root, not _artikl_*. (This could be due to _artikel_ not being a native word.)


----------



## gvergara

Men finns det ett sätt att veta när ett ord har en anaptyxic vokal?


----------



## Tjahzi

Nej, inte vad jag vet. Men de är inte många och har generellt funnits länge i språket.


----------



## AutumnOwl

gvergara said:


> _himmel + _en= him*len*_, och inte
> _himmel + _en= himm*eln*_


Ibland skriver man "himmelen", men då inte i betydelsen "sky" utan "heaven". Ett exempel på detta är Bo Setterlinds psalm "Det finns en väg till himmelen".


----------



## Lugubert

Artiklen, cyklen osv. är vanligt i Skåne.


----------



## hanne

Lugubert said:


> Artiklen, cyklen osv. är vanligt i Skåne.


Det er det det hedder på dansk, så det er nok derfor .


----------

